# Opening the pages and pictures on this forum too slow



## seesul (Feb 13, 2010)

Don´t know why but since yesterday the opening the pages and pictures is too slow for me. It takes a lot of time till each page is opened with all the pics. 
It can be a problem of my weak RAM but I got the same prob with another PC, even with Firefox and Google Chrome.
Another web sites works fine...
Anyone else has the same prob or is it just me?
THX!


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 13, 2010)

Hi Roman,

The site has been working fine for me (page and image loading), I wonder if it's a regional problem?


----------



## Njaco (Feb 13, 2010)

I had that also. Thought it was my PC. It seems fine today.


----------



## Wurger (Feb 13, 2010)

No problem for me. It is possible your local net server might have gotten slower for some reason.


----------



## Airframes (Feb 13, 2010)

I've had a similar problem occassionally, over the last two or three weeks. It also happened on another web-site this morning, and I think Wojtek might be right. All seems fine at the moment.


----------



## seesul (Feb 14, 2010)

Still slow as a snail. 10 hours ago the site wasn´t accessible at all...


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 14, 2010)

Big problems goin on Roman, tryin to get it sorted out...


----------



## seesul (Feb 15, 2010)

Thx Dan.
Maybe the server capacity is close to the limit?


----------



## 109ROAMING (Feb 15, 2010)

Same here Roman , Pages loading slow . Alot of today and all of yesterday forum unaccessible

Cheers Dan + guys for the work you do


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 15, 2010)

....and here as well chaps!


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 15, 2010)

Yes, it's slow here too. My RAM 3GB.
I have checked my PC's download speed at a test site. 70 mega bits/second.
Very enough but I experience slow downloads at Youtube too very often. Maybe too many accesses to the server.

Have checked how many memebers and guests were accessing here.
Almost 150 at a time yesterday.
Members were only 20 or so. The rest were all guests.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 15, 2010)

The site is running very slow for me as well. We are trying to get it sorted out guys. 

All you need is a lil patience...


----------



## B-17engineer (Feb 15, 2010)

Huh... works fine for me and Vic...pages loading at normal speed and pics.


----------



## Wurger (Feb 15, 2010)

Spit5 asked me if the site was running slow. So it means that it happened almost to all of you.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 15, 2010)

It actually seems to be running fine for me now. Weird...


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 15, 2010)

Yep, seems to be running fine now.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 15, 2010)

Yep, seems fine now. Must of been a glitch with server accessibility.


----------



## seesul (Feb 15, 2010)

It works fine for me now...but...better shhhhhhh...
Don´t know where the problem was but thank you guys!


----------



## horseUSA (Feb 15, 2010)

Just got back to my computer today.

I had received this email last night from the network engineer in datacenter
It looks like the problems with site access being slow was due to failure in network path. I just received and update a few minutes ago, which said the problem is resolved. I will post any other updates regarding this. Sorry about the problem, but at least it wasn't due to server being overloaded. 
:


This is the latest update from the datacenter network admin. All of you should be able to, very slowly, access all servers now. It wont be fast but at least you will have access. The datacenter is currently working with a couple of providers to get the full capacity back.

Here is what the datacenter network admin says:

We're running with very reduced capacity which is why you're seeing all the packet loss. Everything should be accessible, but you can expect slow connectivity while we're working on adding extra capacity that does not utilize the fiber path in question to NYC. The fact it's a Sunday does not help either however we do have couple of alternatives that should yield results before the fiber path is restored.

We've had a chat with Above.net and we're unable to get a straight answer from them yet regarding ETA but it does look like a major issue for them since they're not able to get to the manhole where the break is. This tells me that conditions must not be safe and for safety reason they cannot get inside and restore the service. Above.net also mentioned that they are working on alternatives paths right now and will proceed with the the solution that takes least amount of time.

This is the first time in 10 years that we've had such a major issue that's out of our control and I can assure everyone that this is being treated with absolutely highest priority and that we're working around the clock to restore normal quality of service.


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 15, 2010)

Guys, great job on this. Site is working really well now, maybe even faster than it used to for me.


----------



## B-17engineer (Feb 15, 2010)

Thanks so much horse!! Appreciate it! 

As well as the mods!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 15, 2010)

Thank you horse.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks for the explanation of the problem Horse.


Wheels


----------



## seesul (Feb 16, 2010)

Thank you Horse. In this case I´ll keep my PC for a while yet. I wanted to throw it thru the window as I thought the problem is on my side.
Hope they will fix it soon, keep my fingers crossed!


----------



## seesul (Feb 16, 2010)

Also sending out my posts is very slow.
But now we know where the problem is.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 16, 2010)

Cheers guys!


----------



## Airframes (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks for all the work behind the scenes, it's very much appreciated. Might be my imagination (or age!) but it seems to be even faster now!


----------



## seesul (Feb 16, 2010)

Now it works fine for me as well. 
THX!


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks horse for the detailed information.


----------

